# رساله الى ,,,,,,,,أخى السلفى .



## Bent Christ (2 مايو 2011)

اخى السلفى ,,,,,,
                                                                       تحيه طيبه وبعد ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,​
اكتب لك ذلك و انا اعلم جيدا انك ستعترض على كلمه "اخى" فهذا ما اعتدنا عليه منكم و لكنى هذه المره لم اقصد اخى التى تحمل معنى الاخوه والمحبه لا ولا
بل اخى فى الوطن , وان كنا نحن اصحابه .
و اعلم ايضا انك ستعترض على تلك الكلمه فهذا يخصك
و ان لم تعجبك عليك بتغيير التاريخ .

اكتب لك وانا فى حيره تامه مما تفعلونه و اردت ان اسالك بعض الاسئله التى لا اعتقد انك تستطيع اجابتها.

- لماذا الآن ...لماذا كل ما تفعلونه هذا و فى هذا الوقت الحرج الذى تمر به مصر أليسه هذه بلد لكم
لماذا هذا الاستغلال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

- لماذا تدعون انكم مع الثوره منذ اللحظه الاولى لها لماذا تغيرون اقوالكم وقد قلتم قبل 11|2 اى قبل تنحى مبارك انكم ضد الانقلاب على اولى الامر,,,,,
و انكم لن تشتركوا فى هذه الثوره .

- لماذا تحاولون اشعال نار الفتنه فى كل منطقه و تعتبر اخرها "الزاويه الحمراء" التى بمجرد ان علمتم بوجود مشكله ما بين مسلم و مسيحى توافدت اعداد منكم من مختلف انحاء القاهره و لكن اتدرون من الذى اوقفكم انه شخص مسلم مثله مثلكم ولكنه يمتاز بشى لا تعرفونه
الا وهو " المحبه " ؟

- لماذا تريدون من المسيحيات ارتداء الحجاب فان كان شعرنا عثره لك فغض بصرك عنها ,,,
أما نحن فبنات الملك و شعرى هذا تاج لى لا اخلعه امام العامه ولكنى اخلعه فقط امام ابى الملك  فى بيته .

- لماذا كاميليا بالذات ؟
لقد ذهلت بالفعل لما تفعلونه من اجلها.
مئات المنتديات و الاقسام باسمها.
أكل هذا من اجل امرأه ناقصه عقل و دين كما تقولون.
و ايضا لماذا المراوغه فقد كنتم تقولون نريد رؤيتها و ظهورها و بعد ان اعلن انها ستظهر على احد القنوات تقولون ان فعلت ذلك فهى مرتده تستحق القتل !!!!!!!!

- لماذا تكرهون البابا شنوده لهذه الدرجه ؟
و لماذا تريدى دخول الاديره ؟
أتعرفون اشكال الاسيرات -كما تسمونهم - كلهم ؟

- لماذا تلك الفتاوى القذره - لن اعتذر - التى تقولوها لاتباعكم :
* فما المثير فى امرأه تجلس على كرسى او كنبه ؟
* ما الخطا فى فستان العروس الابيض ؟
* ما العيب فى التنزه يوم شم النسيم ؟
* ما الشرك فى تهنئتنا بعيدنا ؟
و غيرهم الكثير ,,,,,,,,,,

ملحوظه : عيد شم النسيم ليس عيد مسيحى لكنه مصرى فرعونى فهذه معلومه يعرفها الطفل الرضيع .

- سؤالى الاخير : 
لماذا تسمون انفسكم " السلفيين " هناك احتمالان لا ثالث لهم.
* اما انكم بالفعل تقلدون السلف " المسلمون الاوائل "
و تفعلون ما كانوا يفعلوه
وليشهد العالم بان الاسلام انتشر بحد السيف و بالاكراه.

* او اما انكم كذبه لا تقلدون السلف ولا اساس لمعتقداتكم .


و فى النهايه اود بان لم اكن قد اطلت عليك فأنا اعلم ان وقتك ثمين فانك منهمك فى المظاهرات و اختطاف الفتيات ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, الهك معك .
و ان اردت ان تعرف من اكون فأنا بنت الملك .

مش منقوووووووول ​


----------



## Scofield (2 مايو 2011)

الله ينور بس فين العقول اللى تفهم
دول رمو مخهم فى صفيحة الزبالة و حطو مكانه زبالة على صرف صحى


----------



## Bent Christ (2 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> الله ينور بس فين العقول اللى تفهم
> دول رمو مخهم فى صفيحة الزبالة و حطو مكانه زبالة على صرف صحى



:01EDE7~120:
حاسه ان فيه ............اتفتحت
نوررررررت يا ريمو 
شكراا عالتقييم​


----------



## Scofield (2 مايو 2011)

الموضوع منور باصحابه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 مايو 2011)

برافووووووووووووووووووووو
مارين
والإجابة علي اسئلتك يعلمها كل شخص يحب هذه البلاد
موضوع أكثر من ممتاز 
شكراً علي الموضوع يامارين​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 مايو 2011)

برافووووووووووووووووووووو
مارين
والإجابة علي اسئلتك يعلمها كل شخص يحب هذه البلاد
موضوع أكثر من ممتاز 
شكراً علي الموضوع يامارين​


----------



## sparrow (2 مايو 2011)

رساله بجد تحفه 
دي كتباتك انتي


----------



## Bent Christ (2 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> برافووووووووووووووووووووو
> مارين
> والإجابة علي اسئلتك يعلمها كل شخص يحب هذه البلاد
> موضوع أكثر من ممتاز
> شكراً علي الموضوع يامارين​



ميرسى يا بوب
نوررررررررررررت
شكرا عالتقييم​


----------



## Bent Christ (2 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> رساله بجد تحفه
> دي كتباتك انتي


_
شكراا يا سبارو
اه انا اللى كتباها يعنى ده اللى حاساه من ناحيه الناس دى​_


----------



## sparrow (2 مايو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> _شكراا يا سبارو_
> 
> _اه انا اللى كتباها يعنى ده اللى حاساه من ناحيه الناس دى_​


 

بسم الصليب عليكي اسلوبك فعلا جميل في الكتابه
بسيط وعميق 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى مارين لموضوعك المهم والجميل
واحب ان اضيف
الاخ السلفى
تقول ان السلفى رجوع الى ايام محمد والجاهلية
نحن هنا فى مصر متحضرين وكل شئ تستخدمة نتيجة للحضارة
الموبيل والكومبيوتر والعربة وحتى المنزل الذى تسكنه مبنى بالطرق الحديثة والمتحضرة
فلا مكان لك بيننا
إذهب الى الصحراء انت ومن يتبعوك
البسوا الخمار وعيشوا فى خيام واركبو الحمير والجمال وانعزلو عن العالم اى لا تمسكو موبيل ولا تشاهدو تليفزيون ولا تدخلوا على النت ولا يكون عندكم كومبيوتر
هذا ما يقوله العقل
أما أن تأتى الى مجتمع متحضر وتفرض أرائكم على الناس المتحضرة وتفرضوا علينا ان نرجع  الى الخلف أكثر من
15 قرن فلا ولا ولا
لن نسمح لك بذلك
والمسلمون المعتدلون لن يسمحوا بذلك وطبعا انتو عارفين لو زودتوها هيكون مصيركم ايه ​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 مايو 2011)

*موضوع رائع جدا​*


----------



## شميران (2 مايو 2011)

*رسالة جميلة جدا (بس منو اللي يفهمها؟)*


----------



## marcelino (2 مايو 2011)

*حلوة اوى يا مارين تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2011)

مارين

سلمت يداكِ على هذه الرسالة

القيمة
لكي شكري وتقديري


----------



## Bent Christ (2 مايو 2011)

_*شكرااااااااا ليكوا كلكوا
بجد نورتونى​*_


----------



## Rosetta (2 مايو 2011)

*راااااااااائعة بكل معنى الكلمة 
شكراااا لمشاركتنا بها يا غالية 

سلام المسيح يا بنت الملك ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مايو 2011)

*جميييييييييييييلة يا مارين
بجد تسلم ايدك 
وربنا يحميكى يابنت اقوى ملك
*​


----------



## Bent Christ (2 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *راااااااااائعة بكل معنى الكلمة
> شكراااا لمشاركتنا بها يا غالية
> 
> سلام المسيح يا بنت الملك ​*


_
شكراااااااا يل وزيتا
نورتينى يا بنت الملك
شكرااااااااا عالتقييم​_


----------



## Bent Christ (2 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *جميييييييييييييلة يا مارين
> بجد تسلم ايدك
> وربنا يحميكى يابنت اقوى ملك
> *​


_
ميرسى يا بنت العدرا
نوررررتينى​_


----------



## soso a (2 مايو 2011)

و ان اردت ان تعرف من اكون فأنا بنت الملك .

رائع جدا يا ماااااارين 

الرب يحمكى ويكون معك


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 مايو 2011)

_بجد موضوع جميل _​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2011)

*رووووووووووووعة يا قمر*
*وياريت فعلا يسمعو بس ولا الهوا*
*احلي تقييم يا قمر*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 مايو 2011)

*الموضوع حصل على 13 تقييم
يبقى مش هعلق على روعته .... ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مايو 2011)

*رساله مهمه وقويه جدا
لكل انسان متعصب واعمي
يارب يقروا رسالتك ويفهموا مره في حياتهم
تسلم ايديكي مارين اسلوبك جميل جدا
​*


----------



## Bent Christ (3 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> و ان اردت ان تعرف من اكون فأنا بنت الملك .
> 
> رائع جدا يا ماااااارين
> 
> الرب يحمكى ويكون معك



_ميرسى يا سوسو
نورتينى ​_


----------



## Bent Christ (3 مايو 2011)

فيبى 2010 قال:


> _بجد موضوع جميل _​


_
شكرااااااااا فيبى 
نورررررررررتى الموضوع
شكرا عالتقييم​_


----------



## Bent Christ (3 مايو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *رووووووووووووعة يا قمر*
> *وياريت فعلا يسمعو بس ولا الهوا*
> *احلي تقييم يا قمر*​


_*
ميرسى يا روووووكا
نوررتينى
شكررا عالتقييم​*_


----------



## Bent Christ (3 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *الموضوع حصل على 13 تقييم
> يبقى مش هعلق على روعته .... ربنا يباركك*​


_
ههههههههه
شكرااااااااا يا نهيسى
نوررررررررررت
شكراااااا عالتقييم​_


----------



## Bent Christ (3 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *رساله مهمه وقويه جدا
> لكل انسان متعصب واعمي
> يارب يقروا رسالتك ويفهموا مره في حياتهم
> تسلم ايديكي مارين اسلوبك جميل جدا
> ​*


_
مش بيفهموا
ميرسى يا كوكو
نورررررت
شكراااااا عالتقييم​_


----------



## جيلان (3 مايو 2011)

*بجد رسالة رائعة
بيناقضو نفسهم فى كل حاجة ماهه الاسلام مش دين ودولة زى ما بيقولو لكن الاسلام دولة وبس
ربنا يشفيهم وينور عقولهم*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 مايو 2011)

هؤلاء لا ينفع الكلام معاهم لانهم بلطجية


----------



## جيلان (3 مايو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> _لا يهمنى اعتراضك و هذا ليس ادعاء
> فالاسلام دخل مصر عام 641 م
> و المسيحيه عام 65 م
> للعلم سنه 65 قبل سنه 641 بحوالى 576 عام​_



المشكلة الاهم فى كيفية انتشار كل منهم
المسيحية انتشرت بالسلام وجاءت كدين لكن الاسلام جاء كشعب عربى محتل ونشر عقيدته بالسيف .


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> الله ينور بس فين العقول اللى تفهم
> دول رمو مخهم فى صفيحة الزبالة و حطو مكانه زبالة على صرف صحى



*اسمها: بس فين العجول اللى تفهم يا بلدياتى...... *


----------



## انريكي (3 مايو 2011)

موضوع جدا جدا اعجبني وافرحني

لا تعليق 

لان موضوعك يستاهل كل الحب والاحترام والتقدير 

وتستاهلي اكبر تقيم

الرب يباركك


----------



## Bent Christ (3 مايو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> موضوع جدا جدا اعجبني وافرحني
> 
> لا تعليق
> 
> ...


_
ده شرف لى يا ريكوووو
شكرااااا
نورررررت​_


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مايو 2011)

*ياريت يفهموا بس سورى ف دماغهم ف كزمة
 مش عقل 
يارب يفهموا اى حاجة 
بجد فتاويهم تضحك 
ربنا يرحمنا
ميرسى لك حبيبتى ع الموضوع
وتسلم ايدك يا قمر
واحلى تقييك لقلمك
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 مايو 2011)

رسالة اكثر من رااائعة
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك​


----------



## Bent Christ (5 مايو 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ياريت يفهموا بس سورى ف دماغهم ف كزمة
> مش عقل
> يارب يفهموا اى حاجة
> بجد فتاويهم تضحك
> ...


_
شكراااااااا هابى
نورتينى
شكرا للتقييم​_


----------



## Bent Christ (5 مايو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> رسالة اكثر من رااائعة
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك​


_
ميرسى يا ملكه
نورتى
شكرا للتقييم​_


----------



## كوك (5 مايو 2011)

*احساسك جميل جداا يا مارين فى الكتابه*
*وانا اديتك تقيم علشان احساسك مش علشان الموضوع طبعاا الموضوع يستاهل احلى تقيم *
*وموضوع جميل جداا *
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (14 مايو 2011)

بجد موضوع جامد واحلي تقييم وبعد اذنك اقتبسة علي الفيس بوك


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (15 مايو 2011)

موضوع جميل ولكن بعض الردود ولا ليها صننننف اللازمة

مش عارف اقول واعلق ايه عايزين نفتح عقولنا شوية

ولا انا ولا انت اللى هنحاسب بعض فيه حاجة اسمها يوم الحساب

كل واحد هيقف امام ربه وهيتحاسب 

مينفعش بقى نهين بعض ونسخر مع بعض بالاسلوب دة بجد

وللاخت صاحبة الموضوع اتفرجى على الفيديو الذى فى توقعيك

ولكل واحد دخل عمل فيها واد روش وواد مخلص وخايف على دينه ودخل

قام حدفله شتيمة دول عقول كذا دول مش عارف ايه

اخى الفاضل ارض مصر شايلنى وشيلاك فاكفايا بجد بقى زهقانا 

واحنا مش راضين بكل الاحوال عن اللى بيحصل ردو واتنقشوا ولكن باسلوب الاحترام

واتمنى محدش يلمس الدين لان الدين لله والوطن للجميع وكلنا اخوة فى بلد واحد


وفى النهاية موضع مميز تسلم الايادى اختى


----------



## Bent Christ (15 مايو 2011)

كوك قال:


> *احساسك جميل جداا يا مارين فى الكتابه*
> *وانا اديتك تقيم علشان احساسك مش علشان الموضوع طبعاا الموضوع يستاهل احلى تقيم *
> *وموضوع جميل جداا *
> *الرب يباركك*​


*
هههههههههه
ميرسى يا كوك 
نورتنى
شكرا للتقييم*​


----------



## Bent Christ (15 مايو 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> بجد موضوع جامد واحلي تقييم وبعد اذنك اقتبسة علي الفيس بوك


*
ميرسى abokaf
نورررررررت
تقدر تقتبسه براحتك
شكرا عالتقييم​*


----------



## Bent Christ (15 مايو 2011)

HaZeM KaBo قال:


> موضوع جميل ولكن بعض الردود ولا ليها صننننف اللازمة
> 
> مش عارف اقول واعلق ايه عايزين نفتح عقولنا شوية
> 
> ...



*نورتنى يا حازم 
انت من المسلمين المعتدلين جدا هنا فى المنتدى 
و يكفى ان الرساله عجبتك
بس معلش بلاش تعليق على ردود حد
نورتنى مره تانيه
بس ماله الفيديو اللى فى توقيعى ؟؟​*


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (15 مايو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> *نورتنى يا حازم
> انت من المسلمين المعتدلين جدا هنا فى المنتدى
> و يكفى ان الرساله عجبتك
> بس معلش بلاش تعليق على ردود حد
> ...




نورك اختى الفاضلة

اوك مش هعلق على حد بس الردود تبقى حلوة مش تستفز احد

والفيديو اللى فى توقيعك ملوش بس كلامه بقول ان فيه رب 

هو اللى هيحسبنا وهنقف قدامه ونتحاسب 

مش هنحاسب بعض فى الدنيا احنا 

وشكرا اختى


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2011)

*يغلق لكونه خرج بحوار اسلامى بعيد عن اختصاص القسم
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2011)

*تم تنظيف الموضوع من المشاركات المخالفه مؤقتاً 
وسأعيد فتحه مع التنبيه بعدم المخالفه مره أخرى 
وعلى من لديه نقطه حواريه اسلاميه يريد طرحها عليه التفضل بطرحها فى مكانها الصحيح فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (7 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رائع ورسالة اكتر من رائعة مارين كتاباتك دايما مميزة تتميز بوضوح الفكرة واسلوبك الرائع وواقعية كلامك  

الرب يباركك مارين ويبارك حياتك ويهدي السلفيين للحقيقة


----------



## إنساني (7 يونيو 2011)

مصر الآن تمر بمرحلة إنتقالية صعبة تحتاج فيها لصوت الحكماء والعقلاء من المسلمين والأقباط وعدم التهاون مع المخربين والمأججين للفتن والقلاقل أيّاً كانت ديانته أو مذهبه ,,
أتمنى لمصر الإستقرار والسلام فهي تهم العرب أجمع وليس المصريين فقط .


----------



## mario_ed85 (11 يوليو 2011)

واااااااااااااااااااااو جميل هايل ممتاز مدهش 
برضه مش عارف اعبر عن مدى اعجابى لهذة الرسالة 
بجد روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة 
ولكن ياترى عندى سؤال هما اسمهم السلفيين ام المستلفين العقول من عديمى العقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بصراااااااااااحة حاولت اجاوب ومش عارف لغاية دلوقت


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

ياريت بس العقوااااااال تفهم


----------



## Only Jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

هما كده
سايبن الدنيا جوه وبره بتقلب
ويروحوا يمشوا ورا واحدة ........... زى عبير بتاعة امبابة
او يولعوا فى كنيسة او يعملوا مظاهرات ومناظرات علشان خاطر صورة كوميدية ومنقولة
هنستنى منهم ايه
على راى المتنبى
اغاية الدين ان تحفوا شواربكم.... يا امة سخرت من جهلها الامم


----------



## GeoMotorizer (13 يوليو 2011)

:big29:


----------



## ملحد حر (20 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوعك جميل 

يكشف التخلف على أصوله 

هؤلاء أناس من القرون الوسطى يعيشون في القرن 21 :t33:

يذكروني بالوهابية الي عندنا بالسعودية ( نفس التخلف بالضبط) 

عالعموم أشكر كاتبة الموضوع على موضوعها الرائع 

تحياتي


----------

